
Should robots be gendered? - nanogal
http://robohub.org/robots-should-not-be-gendered/
======
molinton
I think that even if you make them as genderless as possible, people will end
up finding a way of assigning a gender to them. Specially in languages that
have gendered words. For example in Spanish you'll have to refer to it as "he"
or "she" because there's no option for "it" (or at least, not an option good
enough without sounding weird).

